# An die älteren Semester ... Wie gehts dem Rücken?



## gmozi (25. September 2008)

Hmm ... hätte mich ärgern können heute.
So schönes Wetter und nicht mal ne halbe Stunde fahren konnte ich.
Vielleicht sollte ich mich vor dem Fahren richtig aufwärmen... was weiß ich.
Jedenfalls zog es plötzlich bei nem Maunual im unteren Rückenbereich und das war es für heute mit dem Fahren. Mal wieder etwas verrenkt oder gezerrt oder so. 

Hängt sicher auch mit dem Alter zusammen ... daher mal meine Frage an die 25+ Generation. Hat noch jemand öfter Probleme mit dem Rücken oder Gelenken? Was macht ihr um irgendwie fit zu sein, damit so etwas wie heute bei mir nicht passiert?

Werde mir wohl mal nen Sportarzt raus suchen und mich komplett durch checken lassen. Muskelaufbau im Rückenbereich?


----------



## RISE (25. September 2008)

Dieselben Schmerzen hatte ich früher, als ich noch mit dem MTB Freeride gefahren bin. Da ging nach einer kurzen Zeit auch nichts mehr. Bin dann notgedrungen aufs Fully umgestiegen. Hab ne zeitlang irgendwelche ganz ekligen Kohletabletten genommen, die nur bedingt geholfen haben. Wärme hat dagegen besser geholfen. 
Komischerweise tut die Lendenwirbelsäule seit dem Umstieg aufs BMX nur nach extrem langen Sessions etwas weh, aber auch nicht mehr so wie früher...

Falls du die Info brauchst, bin inoffiziell 24, offiziell 22b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Kilos (26. September 2008)

Hmmm... Bin jetzt 28 und hab diese Probleme nicht. Als studierter Sportwissenschaftler kenn ich mich halt bissl aus denk ich und geb mal meine unwesentliche Meinung dazu:

Allgemein ist natürlich die Haltung auf dem BMX nicht unbedingt Rückenschonend - wer fährt schon stundenlang im Hangglider oder Backpacker durch die Gegend. Tiefer Lenker - immer gebeugter Rücken, das kann schon mal wo ziehen bzw. sogar auf die Bandscheibe drücken.

Jetzt kommts halt drauf an, was du so im Berufsleben und der Freizet noch so treibst. Bei einer sitzenden Tätigkeit kanns schon mal vorkommen dass die Skelettmuskulatur abbaut und dadurch auf die ein oder andere Scheibe bissl mehr Druck gerät. Wenn dann eben so eine "extreme" Fehlstellung wie beim BMXen den Druck erhöht kann die halt bissl rausrutschen, was auf den Spinal-Nerv drückt und sehr unangenehm werden kann. Wenn erstmal ein Bein anfängt, taub oder zu werden einzuschlafen ist spätestens der Zeitpunkt gekommen, an dem du zum Arzt musst.

Eine Übung zur Rückenschule: leg dich flach auf den Boden, Gesicht nach unten. Jetzt beide Arme etwa 15cm vom Boden hoch heben und da gut 30-40 Sek. halten. Du kannst auch Schwimmbewegungen ausführen oder einen Tennisball vor dem Kopf und hinter dem Rücken übergeben dabei. Trainiert die oberen Rückenmuskeln. Wenn du deine Füße dabei unter die Heizung klemmst, also fixierst trainierst du den unteren Rücken.

GAAAANZ wichtig: nicht zu sehr ins Hohlkreuz, immer den Bauch ebenfalls anspannen (Bauchnabel einziehen).


----------



## fashizzel (26. September 2008)

ich denke auch ein gut trainierter rücken hilft da sehr viel.


----------



## Trail-Boss (26. September 2008)

den Rücken gehts gut ,danke der Nachfrage


----------



## MTXR (26. September 2008)

bin zwr noch nicht so alt (20) aber hab auch ab und an probleme mit dem rücken gehabt. wärme ist gut und halt physiotherapie. wichtig ist es auch, muskeln nebenbei zu trainieren, die beim bmxen nicht so gefördert werden ( brust zb) solche übungen wie flying kilos angesprochen hat sind auch sehr gut. hab ne zeit lang bei mc fit trainirt, bin dann umgezogen und hab hier leider nichts so günstiges zum trainieren, darum eine trainingsbank zugelegt und hanteln. men´s health lesen hilft auch, zumindest wenn man die übungen daraus mal macht. oder ab und an mal den chinesischen stand machen.


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (26. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich erst 16 bin möchte ich meinen Senf dazu geben
Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen, ein gut trainierter Rücken bringt Abhilfe. Hatte vor 2 Jahren auch Probleme mitm Rücken, zwar nur bei längderen Touren, doch ist dies weg, seid dem ich meinen Rücken trainiere.
Ich persöhnlich halte ja mehr von einem Fitnesstudio als ein paar Geräten die man bedient, weil man von den Trainern echt gut beraten werden kann und diese dir auch einen idividuellen Trainingsplan, z.B. zur Stärkung des Rückens zusammenstellen.


----------



## TKBK (26. September 2008)

Moin,

 geiles Thema 
an die älteren Semester gerichtet  Und hier schreiben nur die "kleinen" 
Ich bin fast 40 und wenn mir morgens nichts weh tut dann bin ich tot

Und bitte, bitte nicht immer gleich zum Arzt rennen. Dann wird mein Kassenbeitrag
irgendwann unerschwinglich.

So long
TKBK

P.S. Die Tips mit dem Rückentraining stimmen eindeutig !


----------



## Lizard.King (26. September 2008)

isch han jedenfalls rücken


----------



## RISE (26. September 2008)

Zuviele lila Smileys...


----------



## HEIZER (27. September 2008)

Moin Moin 

Ich bin 47 und habe selten Probleme mit dem Rücken . Das liegt einerseits am Rückentraining was ich seit ein paar Jahren mache und das ich mich ,bevor ich auf´s BMX steige , erstmal ein wenig warm mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (27. September 2008)

Und wie genau sieht Dein "Aufwärmen" aus? Würde mir glaube ich etwas blöde vorkommen, wenn ich am Spot erstmal 20 Rumpfbeugen oder so machen muss 

Naja mal abwarten was der Doc nächste Woche so zu erzählen hat.


----------



## Caracal (27. September 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Würde mir glaube ich etwas blöde vorkommen, wenn ich am Spot erstmal 20 Rumpfbeugen oder so machen muss
> 
> [...]



Warum?


----------



## RISE (27. September 2008)

Mach die Rumpfbeugen doch schon zu Hause und fahr dann?!


----------



## gmozi (27. September 2008)

^^ Hehe, ja den Gedanken hatte ich dan komischerweise auch... aber erst nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte 

Aufwärmen hat heute übrigens echt gut was gebracht würde ich sagen.


----------



## HEIZER (29. September 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Und wie genau sieht Dein "Aufwärmen" aus? Würde mir glaube ich etwas blöde vorkommen, wenn ich am Spot erstmal 20 Rumpfbeugen oder so machen muss




Jetzt wurde es ja schon geschrieben , deshalb nur kurz. 
Ich mache das daheim in der Garage vorm losfahren , ein paar Dehnübungen .... das übliche warm machen halt wie vor jeder sportlichen Aktivität 

Leider ist der Körper mit zunehmendem Alter anfälliger für Zerrungen ,Verspannungen ... etc .


----------



## littledevil (1. Oktober 2008)

der aktuell Trend geht ja zu rückenschonenden hohen Lenkern, falls du da noch keinen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (1. Oktober 2008)

Gut das Ihr das Thema mal anspricht. Ich bin mittlerweile 36 und bin vor ein halben Jahr auf`s Dirt Biken umgestiegen. 
Allerdings muß man sich in dem Alter wohl wirklich aufwärmen. Seit neusten habe ich auch leichte Schmerzen im unteren Bereich der Wirbelsäule. 
Nicht tragisch, aber sowas hatte ich sonst nicht. Fahre ja schon seit 18 jahren MTB. 
Auch kam ein "Tennisarm" im Juni dazu. Hab wohl zuviel Manuel trainiert.. 
Aber mittlerweile geht das wieder. 

Ich habe auch ein Job in dem man sitzt. Würde spezielles Rückentraining was bringen?


----------



## TKBK (1. Oktober 2008)

ja klar würde das was bringen !
Und die ganzen altbekannten Tips sind auch gut.
Lage im Sitz ändern, zwischendrin aufstehen und ein paar Schritte laufen.......

und wer keinen Bock auf Fitnessstudio hat kann das
auch in der Pause oder Zuhause machen.
Ein Beispiel : http://www.amazon.de/Die-Fitness-Pyramide-Bob-Anderson/dp/3858335258

TKBK


----------



## gmozi (1. Oktober 2008)

littledevil schrieb:


> der aktuell Trend geht ja zu rückenschonenden hohen Lenkern, falls du da noch keinen hast



Fahr nen 7,5" hohen United Squad Bar mit nem 1cm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Das ist eigentlich ok denk ich.

Aufwärmen hat am Wochenende doch einiges gebracht. 
Leider hab ich noch keinen Termin beim Doc


----------



## antistyle (4. Oktober 2008)

tag alle zusammen
hört sich hier ja schon alles toll an.
Bin auch aus der jüngeren Generation(18) fahr seit 8 Jahren Dirt und jetzt halt Bmx,
meine Ausbildung als Fleischer hat mir meinem Rücken zimlich demoliert
ich merk die Schmerzen meistens nur bei drehungen wie 180° oder 360°
wenn mir da nich warm is kann ich nach Hause schieben.Rückentraining mach 
ich natürlich,ohne ist es noch schlimmer.
Lenkerhöhe?angenemme 8 zoll brauch ich aber auch,7,5 war mir einfach zu kurz.
Und ich hab schon meine nächste ausbildungsstelle zum zweiradmechaniker.

mfg alex


----------



## cbrr (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hatte nun auch Rückenschmerzen im Lendenwirbelbereich. Habe dann festgestellt, dass dieser Bereich besonders beim fahren auskühlt. Also nützt auch aufwärmen nicht sehr viel. Entweder man trägt einen Nierengurt wie Motorradfahrer oder ein Wärmekissen hinten in die Jacke oder es hat jemand bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## antistyle (4. Oktober 2008)

5 t-shirts und eine dicke Jacke?


----------



## lennarth (4. Oktober 2008)

kniebeugen beim radfahrn,wird dir nach ner zeit schön warm.


----------



## rider is (5. Oktober 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Fahr nen 7,5" hohen United Squad Bar mit nem 1cm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Das ist eigentlich ok denk ich.
> 
> Aufwärmen hat am Wochenende doch einiges gebracht.
> Leider hab ich noch keinen Termin beim Doc



ui wenn du mit 25 schon rück malesch hast, fahr einen hohen lenker so 8,25"+is besser und je nach vorbau drehen bringt auch was oder mal zu kieser gehen.


----------



## gmozi (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke fürs Kompliment ;-) Bin aber schon fast 31.

Nen höheren Lenker zum austesten habe ich bereits im Shop meines Vertrauens geordert und versuche nun wieder regelmäßig meinen "Frühsport" zu betreiben.


----------



## gmozi (14. Oktober 2008)

So .. der neue Lenker ( MacNeil XLT Silencer 8" 12° back 1° up ) ist dran am Radel. Den 10mm Spacer hab ich natürlich unterm Vorbau gelassen.

Bisher dreimal gefahren, davon gestern etwas länger. Wirkliche Beschwerden habe ich bisher keine. Muskulatur zickt nur nen bissel Aufgrund der 2 wöchigen Auszeit.

Kann also nen höheren Lenker definitiv empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

